# A6 body kits?



## BMAN A6 (Aug 23, 2005)

What's available for us? I have an '02 and can't seem to find much in all my searching. I'd like to enhance the look with some bumpers but haven't found much. I did find some side skirts that are clean looking but would look odd w/o bumpers to finish the look. Or am I just SOL with the A6?


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: A6 body kits? (BMAN A6)*

What up? Check out http://www.lltek.com
They have a ton of stuff for the A6. Out of Canada A? They will paint stuff to match or send you the raw part. 
Good Luck
Jeff


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

i could build a one-off one too. haven't done an audi yet, but just got done with a q45 infiniti. when i get my truck done i'll probably do one for my avant


----------



## BMAN A6 (Aug 23, 2005)

I looked at lltek already and didn't find chit for bumpers but I'll go visit again in case I missed some.
I also have been thinking one-off. I have glass experience but I'm not sure that I'm that confident with my skills.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

you can always do a full RS6 conversion like ABD heres the link: http://www.abdracing.com/project/audir6/index.html


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (joemamma)*

I have a friend who works at ABD. Lets just say, this was a very expensive adventure that not too many people would want to get involved with. The hood is all aluminum and is required for the retro fit. I want to say something around $2500 for the hood alone. Not to mention, radiator support, new fenders, front bumper.....BIG $$$
I admit the A6/S6 front bumper looks like a over slung snout with a bad complexion. It needs something. What do you think about the Chin spoilers that LLTEK offers. At least it is something.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: (550spyder2276)*

seem like it would have been cheaper to buy a used 4.2 and a donor S4 and sell the motor/tranny/ecu and what was left of the S4 for scrap. I've been toying with this idea but I know the wife will have nothing to do with it.


----------



## BMAN A6 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (joemamma)*

Been looking hard at the chin spoilers, being that they seem to be the only option. I would think that someone would've already developed something for us though. 
No go on the RS6 coversion. I can't justify the investment in converting all that body work for a 3.slow. With a car that looks as pissed off as that you really need to do a motor swap to back up the look, and then it's a whole other beast all together. Seems cheaper in the long run to buy a RS6 rather than clone one.
Mybe if we all yell loud enough together... someone will hear us.

AAAGAHHHAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!! HEY IT'S ME THE A6 GUY THAT WANT'S YOU TO BUILD US A PRODUCTION RUN OF BUMPERS!


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (BMAN A6)*

So then I take it that the 3.0 is not much of an improvement in performance over the 2.8? What are the HP output of each motor and are there chips or anything available to speed up either motor?


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

my question is how different is the 3.0 to 2.8 to 2.7t?







is the 3.0 an Alu block or a big chunk of Iron? if it's stroung enough TURBO TIME!!!!!!







other than that there wouldn't be to much you could do to yeild big gains. chips, exhaust, and filters don't give you much besides sound. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif which leaves you with...... 2.7T swap











































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














































































just felt like using the emotes


----------



## BMAN A6 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (joemamma)*

I haven't driven a 2.8 but I can't tell you for sure that a 2.7T feel much faster/quicker. The 3.0 is no slouch by any means but the seat of the pants feeling is a quicker car from the 2.7T. Of course this is the expected result. I'll try to track down some "advertised" horepower and torque numbers.


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

do you guys want a limited run of chin spoilers?
i can design and sell them for around $250 a piece happily (and i'll design them to whatever ya'll want)
if there is a good response here i'll do some sketches.


----------



## BMAN A6 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

Full width. and not just a plain bar. We want some aggressive styling.
I'm down for at least one.


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

well, any more description than just that? a bumper off another car maybe or just some other hint at the styling you like.
how many variations (years etc.) of the A6 will it fit on if it fits my '99 avant?
also, does anyone know if the spare tire wells are the same in the avants as in the regular a6s?


----------



## BMAN A6 (Aug 23, 2005)

Give ,me a couple of days on that one. I'll pull up some refference pics of the kinds of stuff I dig. Granted it would be my tastes and not neccesarily yours but I'm sure that if sent to market they'd sell.
Where are you located? Just so I can get a logistics idea here. I'm, not sure that the 99 front bumper is the same profile as my '02. 
(Minneapolis never mind)


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

yeah, i'm in minneapolis.
i don't know too much about audi really, but so far as i know the front bumper did not change for a while there.
i went to one year of college at ASU though, and ASU law is sort of my fall back/party choice for next fall.


----------



## BMAN A6 (Aug 23, 2005)

It's all about ASU brotha! My wife is ASU an alum from the school of Engineering. And both of my children (although a very long way away) will go to ASU. I'd like to go back someday but sometimes LIFE happens.
Let's get this gig square though for sure. I'll sketch some ideas and send them to ya.


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

i actually started two drawings myself last night- really just getting a baseline drawing of a stock car with the right shape etc. so that when i go to "modify" it its actually something i can create. I'll wait on finishing mine until you give me a bit of an idea of what you are looking for.

yeah, asu is a great place. gonna be hard convincing my mom it is the right choice for law school though unless i bombed the lsat... lol.










_Modified by whostolesilence at 3:12 PM 10-3-2005_


----------



## dubber10 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: A6 body kits? (BMAN A6)*

I'd probably be in for one depending on what they turn out like.


----------



## BMAN A6 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

If we could come up with something along the lines of this RS4 bumper http://www.audiworld.com/featu...8.jpg
To bring the bottom of our bumpers forward creating lower more aggressive look. I would be stoked. Are you thinking about an entire bumper cover or a bolt on chin spoiler type aplication? I think that this could be pulled off with a chinspoiler, but it will deffinately need to be finessed before production. Just an idea. Clean yet aggressive.
Damn I wish you were down here!


----------



## BMAN A6 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...0.jpg
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...0.jpg
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...0.jpg
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...0.jpg
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...0.jpg


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

alright- i've been busy. i like all of those pictures in some ways and dislike them in others.
been thinking about this a lot and its going to be a challenge to make a chin spoiler that alone is going to do what i want to do with the car... however, the cost of a run of bumpers for you guys is probably going to be too much. I'd need 5 orders or so at $750 in order to feel the need to make a mold and start producing bumpers and i doubt that will occur. I could do bumpers one at a time that would be individually customized for a grand plus shipping. so i'm thinking its going to be best to do everything i can with just a chin spoiler and keep it cheap. we're all (whoever wants one) gonna have to agree on styling though in order for that to make a lot of sense.
also, if this goes well i'll definitely be moving on to side skirts next and moving toward the rear.
i'll probably get bogged down a bit right now though since i just got my stereo equipment for the car and its going to require a bit of engineering to mount my very large jbl amp where i'm planning on mounting it... any guesses where? oh yeah, and i'm not gonna cut or modify the car in any way or lose any cargo space and the spare tire space is already used up with my sub box.
thought i'd also add that my aim name is wattsupcustoms and that anybody can feel free to contact me on there/request pictures of some of my other stuff i've done and what not.
_Modified by whostolesilence at 12:07 PM 10-9-2005_


_Modified by whostolesilence at 12:08 PM 10-9-2005_


----------



## BMAN A6 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ceiling mount?
I haven't found any clean pics of light coloerd A6 to use for my line drawings yet. I'd be interested to see what you come up with though. LMK and I'll shoot ya my email!


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

I am doing a ceiling mount... good guess.
worked a ton on it yesterday and today. think i'll actually have the stereo done in the next couple days. 
my email is [email protected] send me one or let me know yours and i'll send you my sketches. i don't know how well they will represent anything, but i tried.


----------

